# Noah Salasnek...



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everyone. One of the greatest snowboarders of all time—Noah Salasnek—is fighting for his life with stage 4 cancer and I just wanted the community to know. Noah's skate-style approach at a time when neon was the norm in snowboarding was perhaps the greatest influence on my riding. It helped paved the way for what snowboarding is today, and when I see some of the old dogs like Mike Ranquet and Chris Roach having career resurgences, I was waiting for his comeback as well. Sadly, it doesn't look like it will happen...

Please keep him in your thoughts... If you want to learn more about this incredible rider, Vice did a Powder & Rails segment on him a few years ago, which is really really good. It's embedded below if you want to check it out.

Wishing him all the strength in the world right now...


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

F cancer :|


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sucks, and yes, Fuck Cancer.

+++vibes to Noah.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

For anyone who's interested, photographer Scott Sullivan just set up the Friends of Noah Salasnek page on Facebook here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/134548110279656/requests/?notif_t=group_r2j&notif_id=1460733105764785

It's filled with hope and photos of Noah...


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's a quick update from about a half hour ago... A close friend of Noah's, Marlisa Fisher‎, just posted this to the Friends And Fans Of Noah Salaznek...

"Noah is healing and staying strong. He has had an influx of people wanting to visit and call him. The love is overflowing. He has asked though that people give him some quiet time to focus on healing. If you want to see him, please call first to ask; he has turned people away and feels bad doing so. He gets the messages and slowly is trying to get back to everyone. Instead of flowers, gifts etc; maybe an organizer to look into the idea of the reissue with proceeds? He hasn't asked for this and never would but if his image/art etc is already being used ( or could be), an income would be helpful for him at the moment. 
I saw him two days ago and can see/feel how the effects of love by all of you is helping to encourage the strength needed on the roads ahead."

Looks like there's a good chance a fundraising Noah reissue from Sims could be in the works... I'll be buying one for sure.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I was gonna post this as well.
We need some pics all up in here.

I can't figure out how to do it with my phone.

Everyone should find their favorite Noah shot & post it up.
There's literally a million

So we should get lots of different ones.
I just seen a sweet one the other day.


He's one of the greatest snowboarders ever.
I write that with tears running down my face.


TT


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Old school (31yrs) rider here from Mount Baker, so sorry to hear Noah's condition, I know my old school riding buddies (that we still ride with) will be shocked to hear this news. 

Over 30 yeas of riding we've seen our fair share of video's/dvd's and one of my favorites has always been the free ride session in TB4 that is at 21.17 of the first VICE film. Good to see old school Baker rider Ranquet as well, Mike if you're reading this, this is Roger, Tim and Jerry the old Arlington boys.

Best of wishes to you Noah


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey everyone. Shred legend Dave Hatchett just launched a GoFundme page to help Noah with his mounting medical bills. Here's the link for more info: https://www.gofundme.com/NoahSalasnek


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

And just yesterday, Transworld posted this incredible retrospect on Noah, including interviews with legends JP Walker, Andy Heizel and Mack Dawg on what Salasnek's influence on snowboarding was/is like:
An Icon and an Influencer : Noah Salasnek Retrospect | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

*Help Noah Salasnek and You Could Win This YES Salasnek Snowboard with NOW Bindings*

Just a quick update here... As you might know, snowboard Legend Noah Salasnek is fighting cancer and needs help with his mounting medical bills, so YES Snowboards and NOW bindings have stepped up to offer an awesome incentive for those who donate to Noah's GoFundMe page. Donate at least $25 and you'll be entered in a draw to win one of two of these setups.

Here's what YES and NOW posted up on the YES Facebook page.

"As many of you may have heard, Tahoe legend, Noah Salasnek has been battling cancer the past few months. Yes, the man that shattered the glass ceiling by ripping Super Spines in AK 20 years ago and brought legit skate style and credibility to our sport is not immune to this pervasive disease. ‪#‎fuckcancer‬.
The tribe we call our own has been it’s usual amazing self and banded together to help our brother out. We at YES. and our good friends @nowsnowboarding are hoping to rally even more people to the cause by reaching out to all of you and dangling a big fat carrot in front of your face. 

In 2 weeks we’re going to give away 2 setups. Greats 156 (Salasnek model, of course) and a pair of Now IPOs, times two!
How do you get your name in on that? By going to https://www.gofundme.com/NoahSalasnek and donating 25$ or more, then writing in the comment field ‪#‎yesfornoahnow‬.
So, a 25$ min and you must write that hashtag in the comment field, or we’ll lose you ok?

So get on there and donate, feel proud that your helping out someone that has led the way for all of us and on June 1st keep your greedy fingers crossed.

‪#‎yesonlife‬ @nowbindings"


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Done!
Beat that C, Noah!


----------

